# If it saves just one life,,,,,,,,,,,n



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm so tired of hearing, "If it saves just one life" Yea,, Take everybody's gun to save just one life.
What about all the men and women that gave there lives so we could have our guns?
What would they have to say about it? So I did some checking around at more than
one web sight and even the CDC (they hate guns) did a study that they sweep under
the rug and never brought it to light. 
Seems as tho for every life lost to a gun 288 are saved. <-fact

So if they really want to save lives even more than just one life,,
Then they need to start issuing guns to the masses 

The Obama administration did a survey on the subject also,,,,But never spoke of it's findings.
The results didn't match the agenda

Drop this in your search engine "how many lives are saved with a gun"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The talking point "if it saves only one life" is simply a ruse to fool the useful idiots the Liberals target.

If they really believed in it they would apply it to getting rid of the illegals. Some of who rape, rob, molest, kill and assault US citizens. 

The Left will continue to shovel that fecal matter of a phrase as long as there is a bunch of morons willing to gobble it up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Swimming pools, aspirin, and peanuts kill more kids everyday than firearms...
Just saying.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Keep in mind that the people who use the term "If it saves just one life" are the same people who think it's OK to abort a viable fetus with a heartbeat or kill a baby after it's born.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If they're TRULY interested in saving lives, they'd start with far more deadly things. Like auto accidents, medical malpractice, heart disease, falls in homes..... ad nauseum ad infinitum.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How many lives would have been saved if the Clintons were in prison back in the 1980s?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If they're TRULY interested in saving lives, they'd start with far more deadly things. Like auto accidents, medical malpractice, heart disease, falls in homes..... ad nauseum ad infinitum.


Using cell phones while driving, smoking cigs, drinking booze, lying politicians, corrupt politicians, criminal aliens, insecure borders, food from China, products from China, lack of disease screening for legal and criminal immigrants, lack of vaccinations for disease (sorry if that pisses you), .......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Keep in mind that the people who use the term "If it saves just one life" are the same people who think it's OK to abort a viable fetus with a heartbeat or kill a baby after it's born.


Quote of the day. Needs repeated loudly and often. Pose it as a question to the person that wants to ban guns just to save one life: and your position on abortion is?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It wasn't Buick, it Was Tedward.

He's now with his ilk, with Lucifer


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Using cell phones while driving, smoking cigs, drinking booze, lying politicians, corrupt politicians, criminal aliens, insecure borders, food from China, products from China, lack of disease screening for legal and criminal immigrants, lack of vaccinations for disease (sorry if that pisses you), .......


Pulling mask off the Lone Ranger, stepping on Supermans' cape, and being prevented from using a firearm to DEFEND YOURSELF.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Swimming pools, aspirin, and peanuts kill more kids everyday than firearms...Just saying.


What about horney guys with terrible headaches? Look at the stupid things they do with cars. Watch him go after a bully twice his size. See him blow a house payment on a four card flush hand.

There are lots of lonely women out there--yikes, I had to take one of the first Torx 6 bits and disconnect the chimes from my phone at 2:00AM.

Ladies, spread it around! Oy, vey, if it saves the life of one Romeo...


----------

